# Yeti/Icey-Kool worth the $$??



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Ok, expedition experts are the high test coolers worth it? Doing five days on Lodore in August and worried about the chill situation, thanks for the help!

Cory


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

I think so. For one, the seal on the Yeti is very good so you don't have cold air leaking out. They have improved the latches since I got mine, so now they seal even better.

I just got off of the San Juan, 7 days/6 nights plus a travel day. I did a very poor job of cooler management because I took 2 rafts (my son rowed one) and I loaded two coolers the morning we left town and once we got on the river, I couldn't remember where I put what. I ended up guessing wrong a lot, so I opened both coolers much more often then I should just looking for things. The Yeti cooler was on a raft with no cover at all and it was probably about 100 degrees every day. I should have at least had a wet towel over it.

Anyway, when we got to the take out, there was still a large chunk of ice in it as well as a 2 gal jug of water that I froze before the trip that still had a chunk of ice about a 1/4 of the the size of the jug.
That being said, If you already have a good Igloo or similar marine cooler, I think it would do you well on a 5 day trip, if you use good cooler management. If you have to buy a cooler, then I would definitely get a Yeti.

Last Sept. on a Main Salmon trip, my Yeti still had ice after 11 days. 2 days going, 7 days on the river and 2 days going home. On this trip, the days I didn't cook, the cooler was not opened. I use a drag bag for my drinks and homebrew.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

our icee-kool lunch cooler stays dry inside (using the blue ice) on the upper animas. no more duct taping the cooler to keep water out. clients appreciate non-soggy bread.


----------



## RealitySheriff (Oct 16, 2003)

I think you get what you pay for. My Icee-Kool was still cold (enough to have a little ice) on day 12 during a peak summer GC trip where I'd been in and out of it for 3 days prior. With temps over 100 everyday I'd say the cooler works. I was anal about keeping wet burlap sacks on it the whole trip for the added evaporative effect. 

My only complaint are the cheesy latches which I removed altogether.


----------



## Coon (Jun 25, 2007)

*yeah...icey kool latches are questionable!*

I bought my icey-kool 115 quart cooler and the beginning of last season and I loved it. I had a good amount of ice left over after a 9 day trip and that was without constantly remembering to keep the cooler out of the sun or covered with foam insulation. 

However, I have to say that very early on I had problems with the latches on my icey kool....they don't stay latched and are constantly popping up. A royal pain in the ass. I think what might have happened is they measured the foam wrong and the fit is too tight, hence the latches not staying locked (too much pressure?) Anywho, I'm planning on calling icey kool today or for sure by Monday to see what the deal is. I'll update you when that happens. That way you'll have an idea how responsive their customer service department is.

I hope they are accommodating when I call...because who wants to dish out over $300 to have a cooler that has defective features???

just keeping it real.

~julie


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

yes, coolers that are pricey are worth it . (icee-kool) all the way.


personally, im more impressed with the tech. that keeps my food/beer cold, other than the latches, (yes they suck) I just put some cams around the cooler/coolers and call it cool...........duh dunt duh......(no pun intended)


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

excellent, thanks everyone for the feedback. The ice retention versus the Coleman Extreme (uh, yeah, right...) cooler I have been using sounds impressive.

Anyone know anything about the new Yeti Roughneck's? I guess they used to be Icey-Tek coolers. Don't know if they are a stripped down, more basic, version of the Sherpa's or if the insulation isn't as thick or something?


----------



## fredg4 (Apr 7, 2007)

Icey kool and icey tek are both OK- but the Yeti coolers are far and away top of the line- the icey kool latches are crap- so if you plan on putting it in a raft/ car or moving it more than 10 feet and possibly bumping it, then don't touch them. my icey tek lid warped terribly (these are now the Yeti 'roughneck series'- I am waiting on a replacement) The Yeti Sherpa is the way to go- Ice lasts a long time with good cooler management- they are well finished and durable- the handles and latches are bomber and far superior to any other coolers I have seen (or owned)- 

Yeti Coolers

~Fred


----------



## mountaincrash (Jun 21, 2006)

*Engel Ultra Cool is the Devil!*

I purchased a Engel Ultra Cool UC85 several months ago directly from the US distributor. This cooler was decided upon because of the specific dimensions, that perfectly suited my available space. Upon receiving the cooler I was dismayed at the construction quality, as there was no seal between the body and lid interface; the surfaces were variable to the extent that the foam could not compensate for the imperfections. Upon contacting the company, as I thought this was a defective unit, they actually argued about me returning it. Eventually it progressed to me having to utilize the Better Business Bureau to assist me in obtaining a full refund. My ultimate point - DO NOT BUY A ENGEL ULTRA COOL SECONDARY TO DEPLORABLE QUALITY AND CUSTOMER SERVICE. My Coleman 150 quart marine cooler has retained ice for up to 8 days, with big chunks of the block still remaining.


----------

